# kucken



## FloVi

Lykurg said:


> Ich kenne die lautschriftliche Variante "kucken" nur aus Berlin...



Wir kucken nicht, wir kieken, wa.


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Wir kucken nicht, wir kieken, wa.


Entweda wa kiekn oda wa schaun.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Entweda wa kiekn oda wa schaun.


Na jut, aba kucken tun wa uff keen' Fall, wa.


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:


> Die beiden Begriffe werden umgangssprachlich völlig synonym gebraucht - ungeachtet des Unterschieds.


 
Vielleicht nennst du Lexika Wörterbücher, aber andersherum sicher nicht. Ich sage wohl kaum: "Gib mir mal mein Englisch-Lexikon, ich muss was nachschlagen." Wer so etwas sagt, der bekommt von mir den Merriam Webster. 



Henryk said:


> Entweda wa kiekn oda wa schaun.


 
Bei uns tu mar guggn.


----------



## Lykurg

FloVi, ich weiß, daß ihr in gesprochener Sprache "kiekt,", aber in geschriebener Sprache ist mir "kucken" bisher ausschließlich in Berliner Büchern begegnet.


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:


> FloVi, ich weiß, daß ihr in gesprochener Sprache "kiekt,", aber in geschriebener Sprache ist mir "kucken" bisher ausschließlich in Berliner Büchern begegnet.


 
"Kieken" wird auch in anderen Dialekten verwendet.


----------



## heidita

Ich habe schon immer kucken gesagt, aber gucken geschrieben, vor allem, weil es seinerzeit ein Fehler war. 

Was mich erstaunt ist, dass es auch so im Duden aufgeführt wird.

*1.* *ku|cken *(nordd.):  gucken.


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Na jut, aba kucken tun wa uff keen' Fall, wa.


Da muss ik ja 'n Mund spitzn, dit mag ik neh. Imma diese Kuckkuckseier.


----------



## Lykurg

Lykurg said:
			
		

> vermutlich steht es als zulässige Schreibweise im neuen Duden


Erstaunt mich nicht.^^


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> Ich habe schon immer kucken gesagt, aber gucken geschrieben, vor allem, weil es seinerzeit ein Fehler war.
> 
> Was mich erstaunt ist, dass es auch so im Duden aufgeführt wird.
> 
> *1.* *ku|cken *(nordd.): gucken.


Heidi,

We started to split the old thread three ways, so I'm trying to continue this discussion here. (I hope I'm doing the right thing.)

At any rate, I have never seen "kucken" or any of these forms except in personal letters. I see it most often from a friend in North Germany who definitely has no connection with Berlin. 

Other than that, I've only seen it in dialogue. In other words, as in English, German will use various forms in books to represent speech. But I have never seen "kucken" in a book, not in narrative. Not in place of "gucken". Have you?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Die traditionelle Regel lautet:
"gucken" wird mit "g" geschrieben und mit "k" gesprochen -- warum, weiß ich leider nicht.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Die traditionelle Regel lautet:
> "gucken" wird mit "g" geschrieben und mit "k" gesprochen -- warum, weiß ich leider nicht.
> 
> Kajjo


I didn't know. Is that true in all of Germany?  

Gaer


----------



## Lykurg

@Gaer





			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bei uns tu mar *g*uggn.


Wörtlich übertragen: Bei uns tun wir gucken.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I didn't know. Is that true in all of Germany? Gaer



I bet it's not. Southern dialects might say a soft "g".

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> I bet it's not. Southern dialects might say a soft "g".
> 
> Kajjo


 
In Saxony and where I live (somewhere between Brandenburg and Saxony), they use "guggn." Actually, we don't even have voiceless consonants except for [s] and [z]: 

laa*d*schn - langsam laufen (la*t*schen)
wa*gg*ln - wa*ck*eln
...
(off-topic)


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:


> I didn't know. Is that true in all of Germany?
> 
> Gaer


 

Standardsprachlich: ja, aber:
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es sich hier um sowas wie einen "normierten Irrtum" handelt: Die Standardaussprache des Deutschen richtet sich nach der norddeutschen Artikulation. Da der Süden stark dialektgeprägt ist, hat man Leute aus Norddeutschland hochdeutsche Texte vorlesen lassen. Da diese gewohnt waren, plattdeutsch zu sprechen, war die Aussprache bei (vorgelesenen) Texten in einer "fremden" Sprache natürlich akzentfreier und dadurch einheitlicher.

Diese Ausspracheregeln wurden dann mehr oder weniger zur Norm; eine große Ausnahme machen die "st" und "sp" am Wortanfang, die entgegen der norddeutschen Aussprache als "scht" und "schp" gesprochen werden.

"gucken" klang wahrscheinlich für norddeutsche Ohren dermaßen ungewöhnlich, daß im Anlaut _nie_ ein "g" sondern stets ein "k" gesprochen wurde, die Schreibung _gucken_ also schlichtweg übergangen wurde.


----------



## Sharilyn

Also in the south of Germany we say "kucken" it's not only known in the north...

Übrigens: mir im badische kugge au als e mol...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> "gucken" klang wahrscheinlich für norddeutsche Ohren dermaßen ungewöhnlich, daß im Anlaut _nie_ ein


 ... ein was?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> ... ein was?


 
Schon verbessert: Die Batterien meiner Tastatur waren leer und ich konnte nix mehr tippen; ich war froh, daß ich den Beitrag noch abschicken konnte. 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Schon verbessert: Die Batterien meiner Tastatur waren leer und ich konnte nix mehr tippen; ich war froh, daß ich den Beitrag noch abschicken konnte.


 
Schön, dann kann ich jetzt auch darauf antworten. Die Sache mit der Tastatur lässt sich leicht regeln: Wenn deine Maus noch funktioniert , klicke auf Start>Alle Programme>Zubehör>Eingabehilfen>Bildschrimtastatur. Passiert mir halt auch hin und wieder. 



MrMagoo said:


> "gucken" klang wahrscheinlich für norddeutsche Ohren dermaßen ungewöhnlich, daß im Anlaut _nie_ ein "g" sondern stets ein "k" gesprochen wurde, die Schreibung _gucken_ also schlichtweg übergangen wurde.


 
Das "nie" stört mich. Was ist dann mit _*G*uckloch_ (_*G*uckfenster_ steht sogar im Duden)?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Schön, dann kann ich jetzt auch darauf antworten. Die Sache mit der Tastatur lässt sich leicht regeln: Wenn deine Maus noch funktioniert , klicke auf Start>Alle Programme>Zubehör>Eingabehilfen>Bildschrimtastatur. Passiert mir halt auch hin und wieder.



Werde ich mir merken fürs nächste Mal!  Danke für den Tip!




> Das "nie" stört mich. Was ist dann mit _*G*uckloch_ (_*G*uckfenster_ steht sogar im Duden)?



Für mich fällt das ebenfalls in diese Kategorie: Ich sage "Kuckloch" und "Kuckfenster" obwohl ich eigentlich "g" im Anlaut schreibe.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Für mich fällt das ebenfalls in diese Kategorie: Ich sage "Kuckloch" und "Kuckfenster" obwohl ich eigentlich "g" im Anlaut schreibe.


 
Ich habe gerade noch einmal darüber nachgedacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass wir hier des Öfteren "gucken" oder "guggen" sagen. Eigentlich kannst du hier alle Varianten davon hören ...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe gerade noch einmal darüber nachgedacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass wir hier des Öfteren "gucken" oder "guggen" sagen. Eigentlich kannst du hier alle Varianten davon hören ...



Jap, nur haben viele ostdeutsche Mundarten die Eigenart, stimmhafte und stimmlose Konsonantenpaare zu "verwechseln", es werden b und p, d und t, g und k sehr stark angeähnelt, sodaß die Unterscheidung beinahe schwindet. 
Jemand wie ich, der diese Mundarten nicht gewohnt ist, hat daher hin und wieder Verständnisprobleme bei solchen Wörtern... 
Das ist hier aber wie gesagt eine Eigentümlichkeit einiger ostdeutscher Mundarten, die aber nicht für die generelle Verteilung g vs. k gilt.


----------

